
New Git client for Windows - kiddar
https://www.git-tower.com/p/windows-beta
======
herbst
I never heard of "My favorite Git client" ever before. Anyone with hands on
experience can tell some benefits? The OSX landing page lets it look as they
built a IDE around a git client?

~~~
laszlokorte
It's definitely my favorite git client! It looks great and provides a very
nice macOS like experience and and gives access to all git features I need.
Especially I like the interface for single-line-staging and managing
submodules. I use it everyday.

It's not and IDE as you do not edit your code inside Tower but just use it for
staging/committing/push/pull.

It also has support for git-flow [1] but I am not using that.

[1]: [http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/why-arent-you-using-git-
flo...](http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/why-arent-you-using-git-flow/)

~~~
herbst
So you it supports a subset of git with a GUI? So the benefit is a GUI on git?

~~~
laszlokorte
Yes. There are many UIs for git [1] of which in my opinion Tower ist by far
the best.

If you prefer git on the command line then it's maybe not for you. But I
personally prefer a good GUI over a CLI.

"subset" sounds like there would be features missing in the GUI that you can
only access on the command line. Maybe that's true in a strict sense but I did
not need to use the CLI in years since using Tower.

[1]: [https://git-scm.com/downloads/guis](https://git-scm.com/downloads/guis)

~~~
herbst
thanks :) So i most likely am not missing out on anything, i understand the
the CLI is not for everyone, but i spend half of my day in the CLI anyway so i
don't mind :)

